# Tow Question



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a Dodge diesel 3500 and the transmission lever has a button that one can push for "tow/haul" and "o/d off".
I tried hauling with the toa/haul button on and have hauled with it off. I noticed no difference in rpm's, gas mileage, and power from a dead stop. Should I use this feature or does it matter?









Thanks

Carlton


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello Hwy Star,

I have a Ram 1500 and it is very important for me to turn my OD off. The main purpose for this is to keep the transmission cooler by minimizing shifting on hills. Although whenver I tow I keep the OD off, it would not make much difference on flat roads but when I am on a hill without the OD off my tranny is trying to shift all over the place. Hope that helps some.



HWY STAR said:


> I have a Dodge diesel 3500 and the transmission lever has a button that one can push for "tow/haul" and "o/d off".
> I tried hauling with the toa/haul button on and have hauled with it off. I noticed no difference in rpm's, gas mileage, and power from a dead stop. Should I use this feature or does it matter?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I beleive the Dodge will shift into overdrive in tow haul mode under certain conditions (it does on the 2500's). It should make snappier shifts vs standard mode so as to protect the trans.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

You may want to look at your Dodge owner's manual. It should give some explanation of that feature, as to what it does and when you should use it.

Bill


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

[quote name='louvel1' date='Apr 18 2007, 04:55 PM' post='209323']
Hello Hwy Star,

I have a Ram 1500 and it is very important for me to turn my OD off. The main purpose for this is to keep the transmission cooler by minimizing shifting on hills. Although whenver I tow I keep the OD off, it would not make much difference on flat roads but when I am on a hill without the OD off my tranny is trying to shift all over the place. Hope that helps some.

It does, but being in Lousiana and camping in Forida most of the roads I travel are flat Interstate Highways. So what you are saying is that in hillier areas turn off the o/d.

Thanks that does help. Should I keep it in Tow/haul for the flat areas?

Thanks


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Would check the Owners manual but the tow/haul mode should give you a little more rpm per gear before shifting, adjust the torgue converter lock up point, and sometimes provide a firmer shift. Each brands' Tow/haul works a little differently. It is there to protect/tune the transmission during heavy use.

Map Guy


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

While towing, my Durango manual notes to active the TOW/HAUL mode (thus turning off OD) on hilly terrain.

The Tow/Haul mode is not necessary when driving on the flats. OD will kick in at fwy speeds and gas mileage will improve (albeit ever so slightly).


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes use the tow/haul. It will firm up your shifts, It also engages a kind air brake on the newer dodges. Basically it keeps the truck locked in to gear using the motor to slow you down some. use it once when not towing you will notice a difference.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

One of the biggest things Tow/Haul mode does is it changes the shift points and the dead band on up and down shifting.

It will not change the power of the engine and will not save any fuel but it is very much recommended to use 100% of the time when towing.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ditto whats been said already.

I actually even use the tow/haul when not towing-no change in MPG, and gives firmer shifts and stops the hunting for gears.

It will lock up the torque converter in almost all gears, not just 4th with overdrive.

Steve


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks guys

I was curious to what actually goes on when in tow haul mode and, as always, fellow Outbackers came thru with the answers.

Carlton


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

HWY STAR said:


> I have a Dodge diesel 3500 and the transmission lever has a button that one can push for "tow/haul" and "o/d off".
> I tried hauling with the toa/haul button on and have hauled with it off. I noticed no difference in rpm's, gas mileage, and power from a dead stop. Should I use this feature or does it matter?
> 
> 
> ...


With my chevy all it does is make the motor rev higher before it changes into a higher gear helps at slower speeds and hills but mine is a 6.0 gass burner


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

snipperkyle said:


> I have a Dodge diesel 3500 and the transmission lever has a button that one can push for "tow/haul" and "o/d off".
> I tried hauling with the toa/haul button on and have hauled with it off. I noticed no difference in rpm's, gas mileage, and power from a dead stop. Should I use this feature or does it matter?
> 
> 
> ...


 When i brought my rig home, I had to drive about 170 miles of hills and flat areas. I engaged the tow/haul mode and really felt no difference. However, it felt like the OD still kicked in and the truck would downshift hard when going up a big hill. Playing with the feature would allow me to engage tow/haul mode, OD off mode and regular. So, is OD engaged during tow/haul mode or is it off? I can't seem to find this information in my manual.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

caseyclan said:


> I have a Dodge diesel 3500 and the transmission lever has a button that one can push for "tow/haul" and "o/d off".
> I tried hauling with the toa/haul button on and have hauled with it off. I noticed no difference in rpm's, gas mileage, and power from a dead stop. Should I use this feature or does it matter?
> 
> 
> ...


 When i brought my rig home, I had to drive about 170 miles of hills and flat areas. I engaged the tow/haul mode and really felt no difference. However, it felt like the OD still kicked in and the truck would downshift hard when going up a big hill. Playing with the feature would allow me to engage tow/haul mode, OD off mode and regular. So, is OD engaged during tow/haul mode or is it off? I can't seem to find this information in my manual.
[/quote]

Yes it will still shift in to 4th. If you hit the button one more time it will turn the od off. It is ok for it to go into 4th. Most of the time it will lock up the tc. When it is locked up it will help bring trans temps down. I know others have said different, but i believe 4th is the only gear the tc will lock up in, unless you do a mod.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Yes it will still shift in to 4th. If you hit the button one more time it will turn the od off. It is ok for it to go into 4th. Most of the time it will lock up the tc. When it is locked up it will help bring trans temps down. I know others have said different, but i believe 4th is the only gear the tc will lock up in, unless you do a mod.


Mine will lock in 3rd and 4th. I have a Edge products Juice with Attitude monitor and it has a feature to monitor transmission lock up and I have seen the lock indication in both 3rd and 4th with it in Tow Haul mode.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

HWY STAR said:


> It does, but being in Lousiana and camping in Forida most of the roads I travel are flat Interstate Highways. So what you are saying is that in hillier areas turn off the o/d.


Hwy Star,

Sounds like you need to plan a trip to the rockies!







As a couple posters stated, Tow Haul is really great when coming down mountain passes. Hit the brakes and the rig downshifts and rides the gear down the mountain. Tuck in behind a few semi's and do what they do and you won't burn up your brakes.








Used it last summer pulling a 5er through the Rockies and it really made the mountains a breeze (The Torque of that Cummins was nice going up the hills too!







)


----------

